# explosionszeichnung hs33



## misanthropia (12. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand sowas? Oder fotos wie das Innenleben des Zylinders aussieht? Mir gehts um Montage und Demontage.
Am besten wäre noch dazu ne Stückliste  
habe gegoogelt und hier gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. 
mal sehen was sich ergibt


----------



## Eisbein (12. Oktober 2007)

nur mal so eine vermutung. vll. magura hompage? shimano hat sowas ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2007)

bei bike-components gibts alle magurateile,von der kleensten schraube bis zum bremshebel einzeln und dazu sind immer technische zeichnungen,wo die teile hingehören...schaust mal da


----------



## ecols (12. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] der hat erfahrung mit sowas


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Oktober 2007)

also ich habe mal einen defekten aufgeschnitten. ansonsten bin ich auch in besitz der patente von magura.

ich werde das mal suchen...


----------



## misanthropia (12. Oktober 2007)

das wäre mal ne idee. Ich wollte die Kolben pulvern lassen, aber das machen die dichtungen ncht mit. nun wollte ich schauen ob es sich lohnt die ganze geschichte auseinanderzufriemeln. wenns nur dichtung, sprengring, feder und Kolben sind dann klingt das okay, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie man das ding öffnet. habe nie auf schrauben etc geachtet.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Oktober 2007)

na das ist alles kein problem.

am betsen das gesamte system demontieren. die leitung vom griff ab machen und den hebel demontieren, dann brauchst du nur noch mit einem dünnen gegenstand durchs loch vorne pieken und damit den kolben aus dem hebel drücken.


----------



## hooliemoolie (12. Oktober 2007)

..stimmt mann ,kann nach dem mann den hebel demontiert hat dien innerenkolben rausziehen dahinter is ne feder ...(die mann auch sehr gut etwas länger ziehen..wenn die gute etwas älter is)

Und doch mann kann den hebel pulvern oder lackieren kein ding schon oft gemacht ...(bin Lack...)..sollteste nur den den kram komplett auseinanderbauen und dort wo der kolben drin is ..en stück papier ren so das die ..laufbuchs vom kolben verdeckt is ..feddich..

Habe noch von ner Alten Hs 33 die ..Beschreibung da is sowas drin ..wenn dir des reicht ..PN..eben ...oder kann dir eben en foto von der bremse und den inneleben machen ..


----------



## ingoingo (12. Oktober 2007)

er meint warsch. die kompl. hebeleinheit nicht die einz. kolben das würde nämlich keinen sinn machen


----------



## Levelboss (12. Oktober 2007)

Es geht um die kompletten Nehmerkolben, nicht um den Hebel! Wie man einen Hebel zerlegt ist jawohl selbsterklärend 




^^^^ kann man nicht zerlegen!


----------



## hooliemoolie (12. Oktober 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Es geht um die kompletten Nehmerkolben, nicht um den Hebel! Wie man einen Hebel zerlegt ist jawohl selbsterklärend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

ömm upps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (12. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> ..stimmt mann ,kann nach dem mann den hebel demontiert hat dien innerenkolben rausziehen dahinter is ne feder ...(die mann auch sehr gut etwas länger ziehen..wenn die gute etwas älter is)
> 
> Und doch mann kann den hebel pulvern oder lackieren kein ding schon oft gemacht ...(bin Lack...)..sollteste nur den den kram komplett auseinanderbauen und dort wo der kolben drin is ..en stück papier ren so das die ..laufbuchs vom kolben verdeckt is ..feddich..
> 
> Habe noch von ner Alten Hs 33 die ..Beschreibung da is sowas drin ..wenn dir des reicht ..PN..eben ...oder kann dir eben en foto von der bremse und den inneleben machen ..



Ich poste ja hier schon lang nich mehr, aber manchmal muss ich einfach meinen Senf dazugeben, weils echt der Hammer is,  was hier oft für unqualifizierte, unlustige, schlecht lesbare, unverständliche Beiträge geposted werden!

MAN MAN MAN... du hast ne Rechtschreibung, des is echt nich mehr feierlich! Entweder bist du dumm wie Brot oder einfach nur faul! 
Ich wünscht, des wär hier so wie bei OTN. Denn dann würden user wie du, wegen "txt talk, horrible grammar, horrible spelling", gleich mal in die "Kinderecke" verbannt werden.


----------



## Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2007)

ahoi


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> MAN MAN MAN... .



spricht man das "män män män" oder mann mann mann?


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Oktober 2007)

Du Rainer, host du noch an Opfeyschorle im Auto?


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2007)

hast du noch ein auto?


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Oktober 2007)

Ne, deswegen frag ich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (12. Oktober 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Ich poste ja hier schon lang nich mehr, aber manchmal muss ich einfach meinen Senf dazugeben, weils echt der Hammer is,  was hier oft für unqualifizierte, unlustige, schlecht lesbare, unverständliche Beiträge geposted werden!
> 
> MAN MAN MAN... du hast ne Rechtschreibung, des is echt nich mehr feierlich! Entweder bist du dumm wie Brot oder einfach nur faul!
> Ich wünscht, des wär hier so wie bei OTN. Denn dann würden user wie du, wegen "txt talk, horrible grammar, horrible spelling", gleich mal in die "Kinderecke" verbannt werden.


   

Word!!! habe urlaub immer schön cremig bleiben ...und ja wenn fehler findest...sind deine ..


----------



## misanthropia (13. Oktober 2007)

ja es geht um den Zylinder, fahre nen RB hebel den will ich gar nicht pulvern. auch wenn die fotos vom hebel mal echt interessant sind.evtl lasse ich das wirklich sein. das wird bei 180°C gebacken, da warte ich auf freigabe von magura. Aber nicht dass da noch andere plastikteile drin sind die ich mir nicht erklären kann und dann ist der Zylinder kaputt :-(


----------



## misanthropia (7. November 2007)

wie wird eigentlich der Nehmerkolben gefertigt? habe mir das angesehen und meine Schlussfolgerung ist: einzelteile rein, andere Hälfte drüber und verschweißen.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> wie wird eigentlich der Nehmerkolben gefertigt? habe mir das angesehen und meine Schlussfolgerung ist: einzelteile rein, andere Hälfte drüber und verschweißen.



bestimmt nicht...
sag ich jetzt mal so ;-)


----------



## plazermen (8. November 2007)

Schaut mal da rein: http://choody.com/artykuly.htm,294  ganz unten gibt's drei fotos vom zeug.


----------



## misanthropia (8. November 2007)

Eigentlich interessiert mich nur, wie das Innenleben dort reinkommt, darauf will ich hinaus denn dann kann man eigenständig darn arbeiten.
Wurde auch bestimmt nicht aus einem Stück gegossen und davon, dass man einen Beweglichen Monocock Nerhmerkolben gießen kann bezweifle ich auch immernoch stark. 
wie dann, wenn nicht so wie oben. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit an das Innenleben heranzukommen?!

edit: also anhand der Bilder verstehe ich das so, dass dort eine Öffnung sein muss, die durch einene Deckel verdeckt ist. komisch


----------



## Scr4t (9. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> edit: also anhand der Bilder verstehe ich das so, dass dort eine Öffnung sein muss, die durch einene Deckel verdeckt ist. komisch



nööö...

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  

Über dem ersten bild steht, das dort mit einem 3-4mm bohrer gebohrt werden soll...

Ich habs jetzt nur überflogen, aber ich glaub die tauschen dort die dichtung.
Nach dem bohren soll man den kolben mit einem hammer und nagel herausklopfen. anschließen kann man ihn wohl einfach wieder hineinstecken.

Das ganze soll danach wohl immer noch dicht sein, war jedenfalls bei dem artikelschreiber so.

gruß


----------



## misanthropia (9. November 2007)

dann weiß ich trotzdem nicht wie die gefertigt werden


----------



## Schevron (9. November 2007)

ich finde da sieht auf dem bild so aus, als ob magura das alles von vorne einpreßt. also da wo später auch der kolben rauskommt.

also hülle gießen, dann das innenleben komplett einpressen fertig.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2007)

jo, das denke ich auch. wenn man wie ein besenkter zieht gehen die ja auch nicht raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (9. November 2007)

meiner meinung sieht das so aus als wenn der kolben in das gehäuse gesteckt wird und dann dies 4 haltedinger die um den bremsklotz drum sind 
die dann draufgeschweißt oder so sind 
quasi so:
das rotumkreiste wurde dann nach dem zusammenstecken angeschweißt

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=w27973i74.jpg

:edit unten hab ichs wegradiert damit es klar wird was ich meine
so kann der kolben auch nicht rausrutschen


----------



## Sasha (26. Juni 2014)

Hey,habt ihr jetzt eigentlich rausgefunden wie man das Ding zerlegen kann?


----------



## family-biker (26. Juni 2014)

ich flex morgen in  der arbeit mal nen nehmer auf,dann wissen wirs


----------



## Sasha (26. Juni 2014)

Sehr cool,danke!


----------



## family-biker (27. Juni 2014)

liebe zuschauer,herzlisch wilkomm zur hobbythek!
heute basteln wir uns ne prima im querschnitt einsehbare bremse,isch hab dat hier schon mal vorbereitet: 


 man sieht ganz gut,dass das innenleben am hinteren ende mit einer art kolbenstange im gehäuse befestigt ist,auf welcher der kolben gleitet.das ganze erinnert ein wenig an eine halboffene zugstufenkartusche,mit dem unterschied,dass hier die zuganschlagsfeder die rückstellfeder ist,welche im kolben liegt.auf wunsch kann ich später den eigentlichen kolben auch noch halbieren.




auf dem zweiten bild sieht man,dass die kolbenstange ähnlich einem einschlaganschluss ("barbed fitting") für bremsleitungen mit einer verzahnung eingreift.

FAZIT:nix isset mit zerstörungsfrei zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen,da die verzahnung beim rausziehen die im gehäuse mitnimmt,quasi ne einweg-verbindung.

doch recht interessant,sachen kaputt machen ist übrigens übelster fun haha


----------



## jjtr (27. Juni 2014)

Sehr interessant. Ich sehe da viel Platz für Ausfräsungen...


----------



## Sasha (27. Juni 2014)

Ich danke dir für deinen Mut und deine Hingabe 
Da haben wir wieder was dazu gelernt!
Hab mir schon fast gedacht das da nix mit zerlegen und wieder zusammen bauen ist :/


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Juni 2014)

Kenn ich schon


----------



## family-biker (27. Juni 2014)

der kolben sah übrigens innen genauso aus wie vermutet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

